# Eure favorisierten Importshops?



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. November 2009)

Ich will mir CoD MW2 für die PS3 importieren, aber kenne nicht so viele Shops im Ausland. Deshalb wollte ich einfach mal fragen, wo ihr denn immer so eure Games aus dem Ausland herholt. ^^ Ich hoffe, einen solchen Thread gab es noch nicht, mit der FoSu konnte ich nichts konkretes finden.


----------



## Nucleus (9. November 2009)

Da gibt es ein paar Klassiker, wenn man direkt aus dem Ausland importiert:

- amazon.co.uk
- ebay.co.uk
- play.com

u.a.

Wenn Du deutsche/deutschsprachige Shops suchst, wirst Du bei

- gameware.at
- susislittleshop

und co.

fündig. 

Die Liste ist natürlich noch ellenlang erweiterbar.

Eine bequeme Möglichkeit Spiele auf englisch und Uncut zu erwerben ist Steam.
Dann brauchst Du nur noch einen Kumpel in UK oder USA, der Dir das Spiel "schenkt" - Du bekommst es englisch und uncut.
Per PayPal hat Dein Kumpel auch sofort die Kosten wieder drin, weil Du ihn sofort bezahlen kannst


----------



## Operator (9. November 2009)

Ich kann  dir CDWOW.net empfehelen
Sehr niedriege Preise
Aus China lange lieferung


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. November 2009)

OK, danke soweit.  Aber gibts nicht noch ein paar mehr? Ich hatte vor Jahren mal einen gesehen, wo auch neue Konsolengames nur maximal 40€ gekostet haben. Leider finde ich den nicht mehr. :S


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. November 2009)

Operator schrieb:


> Ich kann  dir CDWOW.net empfehelen
> Sehr niedriege Preise
> Aus China lange lieferung


Das stimmt!  Ich hoffe, dass meine Bestellungen wenigstens überhaupt ankommen!?!?! Habe am 20.10.2009 bestellt und bis  heute keinen der drei Artikel erhalten....


----------



## Operator (10. November 2009)

mmh ist vllt ein artikel nicht verfügbar oder erst seit heut zb verfügbar? Was steht bei versand status?  Mal nach fragen beim support


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. November 2009)

Da habe ich schon mehrmals angefragt! Status ist: "Bestellung im Rückstand". Ich soll mich doch bitte gedulden und werde informiert....


----------



## bdeny (12. November 2009)

also ich bestell bei gameware.at  - hatte noch nie probleme


----------

